# my Little Mercury



## hotrod62 (Dec 25, 2012)

i have been trying to buy this cool little mercury bike for a few months now and was finally able to seal the deal the other night  thinking late 30's or early 1940's any ideas.................


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice Bike! I have a little boys Iver Johnson that would look swell next to yours. I think that it is early forties, maybe late 30s. I have a feeling that they only made those badges during certain years. I real Mercury expert might know. My Mercury mans bike has a different badge.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> Nice Bike! I have a little boys Iver Johnson that would look swell next to yours. I think that it is early forties, maybe late 30s. I have a feeling that they only made those badges during certain years. I real Mercury expert might know. My Mercury mans bike has a different badge.




Yeah, I'm guessing late 1930s to very early 40s based on that long spring seat design. A very similar style seat top design was found on some late 1930s Mercury tricycles as well. Very nice little Mercury you have there!

FTT, would love to see a photo of your little Iver Johnson. I don't believe I've seen one of their juvenile bicycles before, or else it's been so long I've forgotten.

EDIT: The exact bike is shown on page 85 of the book _Riding Toys_ taken from a 1937 Sears catalog, though this particular model may have been made for a few more years past that time.

Dave


----------

